#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Home Articles >  >  >  Article: Open source ASME calculation software

## McJ

You can view the page at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Article: Open source ASME calculation software

----------


## amithta

Thx !!

----------


## aadamx

Thanks a lot! I am interested in your project but in this moment I don`t know for programming in C#. I am going to use visual basic. Can I use your idea for continnuing your project?

----------


## McJ

Maybe there is a C# to VB.NET translator?
All of my code is written in C#
I decided to use C# over VB.NET, because it seems VB is loosing users, and C# is growing.
C# seems to have more support on the internet.

----------


## jaalvarez

Good interface, do you verified the calculations of your software vs. compresss?
Regards

----------


## McJ

There's nothing verified yet.
This is just the programming of the interface, but I tried to be as careful as possible when programming the ASME code.
It's also far from completed, but I do not have any more time to complete programming.
Everybody is free to continue.

----------


## Vaxie

I'm interested in the project. I have done some programs in open source for a while and have a lot of knowledge in C#.

Please contact me to continue the project.

----------


## fantastz

Is it possible you send me the complete material database? If so, please send to tschens@gmail.com Thanks!

----------


## kasi123

its not working pl. upload again

----------

